# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Lẩu chocolate ngọt ngào cho đôi tình nhân - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Cà Phê Rialto*
> 
> _12A Hàng Chuối, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà Phê Rialto*


*Khi nghe đến hai từ “lẩu chocolate” hẳn nhiều cô gái và chàng trai sẽ thích ngay. Bạn có thể đến phố Hàng Chuối, tìm một quán cà phê phong cách Ý tên Rialto để khám phá món lẩu ngọt ngào này.*

Nằm trên con phố Hàng chuối yên ả, Rialto cafe có lẽ đã là địa chỉ quen thuộc của một số dân văn phòng quanh đây. Không quá lớn song Rialto khá lịch sự, tinh tế, buổi tối có nhạc sống phục vụ khách hàng. Nếu để ý tên nhà hàng cùng một số chi tiết trong không gian, thiết kế, hoặc thực đơn nơi này, bạn sẽ nhận ra đây là một quán cà phê mang đậm phong cách Ý - đơn giản nhưng phảng phất nét lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng, ấp áp. Đặc biệt, khoảng vài tháng nay, nhà hàng bắt đầu có thêm điểm nhấn và thu hút được giới trẻ hơn nhờ một món ăn ngọt ngào, độc đáo – lẩu chocolate.




Đã gọi là lẩu thì bạn không nên thưởng thức một mình. Lẩu chocolate có lẽ thích hợp nhất cho một cặp tình nhân đang yêu, muốn cùng nhau tận hưởng những giây phút vui vẻ, lãng mạn hòa trong hương vị ngọt ngào của một món ăn độc đáo, thú vị.

Lẩu chocolate chỉ vừa bưng ra đã dễ dàng thu hút sự chú ý của mọi người. Lẩu được đặt trong một chiếc khay chia làm nhiều ngăn: ngăn hoa quả với khoảng 4-5 loại quả ngọt theo mùa như xoài, dâu tây, táo; ngăn kem có chừng 4 viên kem Ý với các mùi vị khác nhau; ngăn bánh mì thì đơn giản hơn gồm đôi chiếc bánh mì con con đã được cắt lát; và cuối cùng, phần quan trọng nhất chính là “hũ” nước sốt chocolate xinh xắn, hấp dẫn có đốt nến bên dưới làm ai cũng phải thèm thuồng.


Tương tự như cách ăn lẩu thông thường, với lẩu chocolate, việc của bạn là chọn một thứ mình yêu thích nhất trong số hoa quả, kem hay bánh mì, sau đó nhanh tay nhúng vào thứ nước sốt chocolate ấm nóng, đang liu riu sôi, tỏa khói nhẹ, rồi nhâm nhi thưởng thức, tận hưởng vị ngọt phảng phất chút đắng đặc trưng của chocolate, hòa quyện trong vị ngọt thanh của hoa quả, trong cái ngọt mát của kem hay cảm giác bùi bùi, mềm bở của bánh mì. Chắc chắn mỗi người sẽ tìm được ra khẩu vị yêu thích của mình trong món lẩu chocolate thú vị này.








Có lẽ hơn bất kì loại đồ uống, hay món giải khát nào, lẩu chocolate vừa cho hai bạn được cùng nhau chia sẻ đam mê ẩm thực, vừa mở ra những câu chuyện thú vị, ngọt ngào như chính món ăn này.

Lẩu chocolate ở đây có giá 200.000 đồng - không rẻ nhưng hẳn là bõ tiền cho một buổi tối thi vị bên người thương, và đặc biệt, rất hợp cho các chàng trai đang lên kế hoạch tán tỉnh một cô nàng đáng yêu nào đó.







> *Cà Phê Rialto*
> 
> _12A Hàng Chuối, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà Phê Rialto*




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Oa hấp dẫn quá đi
Đến đây vừa thưởng thức vừa tám chuyện thì tuyệt

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

